# 完全無修正 それぞれの放課後



## neoarcangel

Hi, this is a movie title cause why it doesn´t context. Id like to know its meaning especially ぞれの放課後, I know that それぞれ its means "each" and 放課後 its means "After school" but I dont know how translate in a correctly way.
If somebody can be help me I would be very grateful.
Nothing More.
Thanks for you attention


----------



## Michiquita

After-school of each person... 

Suena un poco una pelí de...


----------



## Flaminius

完全無修正 is, by the way, "totally unexpurgated."  It looks like a title of an off-colour video.


----------



## neoarcangel

Thanks to both, like this the full title *完全無修正 それぞれの放課後 *it would be "The totally unexpurgated of each person  		After-school "? Would not be?


----------



## Aoyama

This movie looks like some porno video. The title is primarily designed (I think) to attract an eventual audience. "Unexpurgated" or "uncut" film (with explicit scenes).
The after-school stuff is also in the same vein.
The totally unexpurgated (showing) of each student After-school "activities"...

But in these Japanese movies, you don't see much ...&

By the way, what's an "off-colour video" ?


----------



## Flaminius

neoarcangel said:


> Thanks to both, like this the full title *完全無修正 それぞれの放課後 *it would be "The totally unexpurgated of each person          After-school "? Would not be?



Hello, there is little connection between the two phrases.  Probably a semicolon can express the loose linkage.

Totally unexpurgated: Each to Her Own After-School


*Aoyama*, I meant by off-colour the same thing as pornographic.


----------



## neoarcangel

Hi again, It seems that It doesn´t only my japanese is bad, my english is not very good too cause why I dont know how I translate "Each to Her Own" to Spanish. By the way, some synonym for "unexpurgated"?

Thanks everybody.


----------



## kaito

Well to purge something means to cleanse something of stuff you don't want.
Expurgate is only used with cleansing morally questionable/harmful stuff according to "my" dictionary.

As a side note, this is actually the first time I'm seeing the word expurgate, while the meaning was obvious to me with the purge part I had to look it up, you'll probably sound wierd if you directly translate it.
I heard purge itself almost only in religious contexts. 
In a movie context you're better off with: 





			
				Aoyama said:
			
		

> "uncut"


----------



## nhk9

It sure sounds like some porno video.

One has to understand that (legal) adult videos are censored with mosaics in Japan, as explicit depiction of human genital organs is illegal.  So, *完全無修正 *can perhaps be translated as totally uncensored (ie. mosaic-less)


----------



## Aoyama

> So, *完全無修正 *can perhaps be translated as totally uncensored (ie. mosaic-less)


"Unedited" could also work, as well as "Unredacted" (but in a different context).
This being said, I doubt very much that this tape is "totally uncensored". The *完全無修正 *mention is most probably a ploy to attract gullible viewers ...


----------

